# Boer horns



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

So I was on Facebook today and saw a post about Boer horns. I missed the original post that apparently involved someone who had purchased a registered buck with what many called wild horns. I did not see that original post but something that was said in relation to that post caught my attention. Someone was saying that it is not uncommon for people to shape their horns as kids. So anyone have info on this?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can shape horns to a certain extent. 

I don't know what you are asking about wild horns?


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Unfortunately the post with the wild horn set was removed.So I am not 100% positive s to what they mean by wild. I was more curious as to how they would shape them. Not something I feel a need to do but it is something I am curious as to the process of how it is done


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Actually this is a pic of







what they were referring to.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I bet they are talking about horn weights or even taping the horns to a small dowel or something to make them grow more correctly. I myself kinda like the wild horns more then the abga standards. Less chance of hooking and with bucks rubbing on the neck or crewing with their ability with turning their heads. But it is not ABGA standards so it defiantly frowned upon with show people


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

I imagine Beefs horns will be considered wild eventually. I do not like them super close in on their shoulders/neck, so it does not bother me. His kids get good gains and I am generally more focused on rail weight. The fellow pictured had some nice lines behind him.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I saw that post.

There are many reasons why wild type horns are looked down upon. Nevertheless, it doesn’t really matter for commercial stock. 

Yes, some breeders do try to correct horn shape. However, I believe it would be impossible to correct those wild type horns. They are what they are.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

CountyLineAcres said:


> I saw that post.
> 
> There are many reasons why wild type horns are looked down upon. Nevertheless, it doesn't really matter for commercial stock.
> 
> Yes, some breeders do try to correct horn shape. However, I believe it would be impossible to correct those wild type horns. They are what they are.


Yep


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, I myself would not want those.
If the buck decided to use them to destroy fencing, other goats or even humans. It would not be pretty.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree.

The SA standard explains that certain horn shapes tend to be associated with particular head set faults as well such as bulging and flat foreheads, concave bridges, wild eyes, etc.

It is very interesting.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I had saved these ages ago but forgot to cite a source. I found them so interesting. Two are for bucks, one is for does.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish the ABGA made diagrams. I feel like it would be so helpful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The sad part is, we have no clue how the horns will end up when they are mature.
Sometimes they can change direction. 

Kinda sad also for ABGA to make the horns a big issue when you have a beautiful animal, but there is justification for it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree. With horns/ they can be trimmed off. Watching them as they grow out. Prevent the wicked curl for show stock.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I saw someone posted in light of that topic on FB, but didn't see the original post. I don't like the wild horns, and wouldn't want them. But if he is a proven buck and has not thrown that horn set and is manageable, then I don't see what the fuss is about. However... if he is throwing that horn set and comes off as unpredictable? Nope.

I've heard or seen random comments over the years about shaping, and manipulating horns, but honestly never known anyone who has done that. The only thing I know of is sanding/smoothing and just making them look nice and smooth for shows or sales.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

See this is my boy Beef. I figure his horns would be less than desirable.He was a bit over a year in this pic.His horns are currently huge in my mind but they actually follow the double check on the first diagram ay the top. On the third they look like the middle check mark. The thing is that is how they look now. I see the twist starting. By the time he is 5 his horns will be huge. He is currently in the middle of a growth Spurt and his horns just look too big for his body.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Kind of Necro'ing this thread but figured I would show what that boy's horn set looks like these days.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

While I do not personally like dealing with horns like that...it is really easy for a goat to accidentally gouge you with them, even if they're not being mean...I do think they look really cool! It's fun to see how Beef turned out! He is an impressive buck.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> While I do not personally like dealing with horns like that...it is really easy for a goat to accidentally gouge you with them, even if they're not being mean...I do think they look really cool! It's fun to see how Beef turned out! He is an impressive buck.


Thank you. Yeah his horns are on the large side. He has nicked me one time. Complete accident. He was running from one of my does and caught my leg with the tip. She is nowhere near as big lol but she makes up for size with attitude. She isn't small but is smaller than him. Bossy is my herd queen and his worst nightmare lol. Luckily he is a gentle giant .


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hes a Beauty! My Lightning has horns like him. Thunderbolts dont curve as much. But I like the horns, better than any halter Ive ever had. So...Ill keep my horns. Titans horns are HUGE. But being a myotonic, he is so gentle. Thank goodness! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Nice looking horns!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Here are some new images from the South African Student Manual.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He is a beautiful buck! I don't care for horns that turn out that wide, but I feel if he is gentle, then I'd know to just always be cautious of accidents and make sure his horn tips aren't sharp. Otherwise I wouldn't have a problem with it, so long as it's not something his kids are getting.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Very interesting reading, never saw those diagrams. Guess my girls may not be show quality, but that's fine by me! 

Kelly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice buck. 👍


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice buck. 👍


Thank you . He will be leaving us tomorrow. He has worked himself out of a job for now.

@ Hoosier His horns arch down but the tips are starting to curl out. His horns just are not curled super tight. They don't go up thankfully. They are just so long they are going the only direction they can without causing issues lol. Blessedly he is pretty gentle. He may test once in a while during rutt but we correct and he is back to his gentle self. Never more than that "try me stance" but I don't allow for that with my goats. I am boss. When I walk through I do not walk around. They are expected to step aside.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

